# بعد التحية والإذن أريد المساعدة في تصميم مشروع لماكنة الحفر على الخشب



## مهندس دراغمة (23 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

بعد التحية ..

أنا أدرس دبلوم هندسة انتاج وآلات ولدي مشروع تخرج هذا الفصل وهو عبارة عن تصميم ماكينة الحفر على الخشب 
wood carving machine
او بمسمى آخر pantograph

لا أريد تعقيد الموضوع كثيرا و إذا كان ادخال الرسم من خلال الكمبيوتر من خلال برنامج جاهز يمكن شراءه بسيطا أتوقع بان المشروع سيكون افضل وأفضل ...

أرجو المساعدة من أهل الاختصاص من كان لديه الفكرة الكاملة حول الموضوع وبارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## zamalkawi (24 فبراير 2011)

هل تريد صنع ماكينة سي إن سي؟
أعتقد أن معظم الأخوة في قسم هندسة الإنتاج لديهم خبرة في العمليات الإنتاجية وتشغيل الماكينات
أما تصميم الماكينة نفسها، لا سيما لو كانت سي إن سي، فربما تجدها أكثر في قسم السي إن سي، حيث يوجد بعض الأعضاء صمموا وصنعوا بالفعل ماكينات سي إن سي للحفر على الخشب
وهناك ستجد لديهم خبرة ببرامج تصميم المنتجات الخشبية الفنية، وبرامج تحويل التصاميم لصيغة ملائمة للتشغيل على السي إن سي، كما ستجد لديهم خبرات في المكونات الإلكترونية والميكانيكية للماكينة
فما هو هدفك من الماكينة بالضبط؟ أو ما هي مواصفات الماكينة التي تريدها؟


----------



## mohamed19 (24 فبراير 2011)

هل تريد تصميم الماكينة كاملة ( ميكانيكا + تحكم + برنامج ) وضح ما هو المطلوب لكى يتم المساعدة ممكن أساعدك فى الجزء المكانيكى .
بالتوفيق


----------



## مهندس دراغمة (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بداية بارك الله فيكم اخوتي 
بصراحة مشروعي بسيط ولا أريد أن أعقد الموضوع ... لا يوجد وقت كثير ... فبالتالي لا أريد ادخال الحاسوب في الأمر 
فقط التصميم الميكانيكي لميكانيزم البانتوغراف واستخدامه للحفر على الخشب 
وهذا فيديو من اليوتيوب لما أريد http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TG6L1BriaJM

لكن في هذه الماكنة هل بالامكان التحكم في التكبير والتصغير والسرعة وهل امكانية ادخال الكمبيوتر للتحكم بسيطة؟؟ أم ان فيها نوع من التعقيد وتحتاج لوقت لانجازها ... معي انا شهرين من الآن ...

أخ محمد لك كل الشكر أخي إن كان بإمكانك مساعدتي ... وأخ زمالكاوي لك أيضا كل الشكر على النصيحة
وجزاكم الله كل الخير ...


----------



## مهندس دراغمة (1 مارس 2011)

وين همتكم يا شباب؟
يعني منتخي فيكم تخلوني وحيد هيك ؟؟!!

برضو ع كل حال ربنا يجزيكم كل خير


----------

